# Adrian Peterson goes for 296!!! Wow!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

AP went for 296 yards rushing today on 30 carries breaking the single game rushing record! That was sweet!

Congrats AP!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.....I was afraid Childress wasn't going to put him back in when he was 2 yards short.

Let's see......who's next?.....Oh yeah......the Packers.To bad I will probably be deer hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Too bad I had to play Adrian in Fantasy this week.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I love watching AP run. He has so much talent, and when he gets in the open and turns the after burners on, there is nobody who can catch him. If he can stay healthy, we won't be talking ROY, we will be talking MVP.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

People are saying that he could win both if he keeps on producing.

That would be an amazing feet. But another in the MVP running is Brady....he just keeps on throwing TD's and winning games.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I love to watch this guy run. He doesn't duck out of bounds like a lot of other guys in the NFL which in a way reminds me of Walter Payton, and the way he can wait for thigs to develop and elude tackles and then turn on the after burners reminds me a little of Barry Sanders.

I know he's still a rookie and it may be early to be caomparing him to two of the greatest running backs of all time but if he keeps this up we will be putting him in the same calss as these great running backs.


----------

